# Can feeder crickets eat broccoli?



## DannyH (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been posted, i just culdn't find it anywhere.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 10, 2011)

They will eat your hand if you chop it off and leave it for them...but the broccoli will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea, no worries about broccoli.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Sep 10, 2011)

I ran into an issue with Broccoli and my roaches.

When I fed them grapes, melon, carrots the frass was not all that unpleasant, however after one feeding of broccoli the smell was considerably worse. 

As for health of the animals eating these crickets - I see no reason it would be harmful.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Sep 14, 2011)

I second the smell issue with uneaten broccoli that's been sitting in cage for 24+ hours. It is the broccoli itself that stinks.


----------



## Verneph (Sep 14, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> They will eat your hand if you chop it off and leave it for them...but the broccoli will do.


+1  Crickets will eat almost anything.  I will agree with the potential smell issue, but they'll most certainly eat it.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 16, 2011)

they will eat anything edible sometimes they include eggcrates in their diet ..LOL


----------

